# More of the white death on its way .



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

Nothing yet , but it is closing in on us . Dropped 10 degrees since 5 o'clock . 6" possible tonight . Just in time for me to head into work at midnight , most likely to an empty building !  Looks like back to back to back storms this week so they say .


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 10, 2021)

I hear you. They are predicting -25C here with the windchill. Normal seasonal temp is about 5-10C...
I expect our saltwater inner harbour will freeze over tonight.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 10, 2021)

I know, it's horrible.   I am thinking I might have to wear a sweater in the shop tomorrow.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2021)

Is that our other pineapple   express?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Is that our other pineapple  express?


Yes it is . And it has arrived here in Fallston . Snow is coming down pretty hard now . Not looking forward to driving into work later on .


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 10, 2021)

I think we are supposed to get a wintery mix also.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 10, 2021)

@Aukai the first January I lived in Victoria it rained for a solid month. Every day. Rain. Only 8 hours of sun in 31 days. I thought I made a huge mistake moving here. That was the first time I heard the  expression "Pineapple Express"


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2021)

I used to call my Grandmother every weekend when she lived in Virginia. Whenever we had a cold front come through here, she had it several days later, close to a week as I remember..


----------



## Aukai (Feb 10, 2021)

David, I have been through 2 of those here, front after front, nose to tail. IIRC 45 days of rain was back in the 70s, and 47 days in the late 90s I think.....


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 10, 2021)

In 1974-75, I took a motorcycle road test in Salt Lake City on December 26th. There was 8 inches on the ground and more on the way. I've seen enough cold and snow to last the rest of my life, what there is of it.  (I'm 70 now) In the end, I settled in the deep south (Birmingham) because it so rarely snows here. BTW, it's 65F as I write this at 7:45PM. 

.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 10, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> In 1974-75, I took a motorcycle road test in Salt Lake City on December 26th. There was 8 inches on the ground and more on the way. I've seen enough cold and snow to last the rest of my life, what there is of it.  (I'm 70 now) In the end, I settled in the deep south (Birmingham) because it so rarely snows here. BTW, it's 65F as I write this at 7:45PM.
> 
> .



Well into the 60s here today as well.   Beautiful day.


----------



## Superburban (Feb 10, 2021)

Was a great day here, just touching the 60's, 47 now at 8:30.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2021)

Oh brrrr. It’s supposed to rain tomorrow with a temperature of 61.
I feel for you guys.
Nights are down to the high 40’s. Brrrrr.
Hey, that’s why you can buy an average home with a postage stamp lot for $550,000.
Unless you are near the San Francisco Bay Area or LA. Then a dump in a bad neighborhood runs over a million.
Who can afford these homes?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Who can afford these homes?


Let me check my glove box !


----------



## rwm (Feb 10, 2021)

Location, location, warm sun.
R


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 10, 2021)

I live 30 miles from the geographic center of Texas. It's been in the mid-30s here all day. Forecast says it's going to snow tomorrow, and Sunday night and Monday night we're going to see SINGLE DIGITS. We're supposed to drop below freezing Saturday night and not see temps above freezing until Tuesday. 

I HATE WINTER!


----------



## rwm (Feb 10, 2021)

This is my problem with the border wall. It should have been built on the Canadian border.
25 miles tall so it could keep out the Arctic air masses.
R


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2021)

Little over an inch on the ground , nothing on the roads as I can tell . Off to a shower and then into work to make the donuts .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 11, 2021)

4.30 am and still coming down hard and the roads are now fully covered . Total of 3 people in at work tonight and most likely will be a skeleton crew in the morning .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 11, 2021)

Be safe going home please.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 11, 2021)

Just ducked outside for a peek . Not snowing at the moment but it looks to be starting up around 6.30 again .


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 11, 2021)

We got hit hard up here last week and very little now now you are getting a lot the storm wants to ruin everyone’s plans


----------



## Janderso (Feb 11, 2021)

You guys live in part of the country that have tough winters.
We are very fortunate out here in California. 
Lots of whack jobs but the weather is nice.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 11, 2021)

Here in the Portland (Oregon) area, we rarely get snow.  Therefore all it takes is one snow flake to be seen in the metro area and traffic seizes up because everyone freaks out.  

I've done a lot of snow skiing so I know how to drive in the stuff, but when 99.9% of the drivers around you have been reduced to idiocy by sighting that one flake, it's best to hide out until the mayhem has died down some.  And that may happen soon....a lobe of that super-cold air is coming our way.


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 11, 2021)

Hard to believe but 6 years ago, right about this time of this month, I was painting a Cub, outside, in Iowa and it was about 70 degrees!!


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 11, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> Here in the Portland (Oregon) area, we rarely get snow.  Therefore all it takes is one snow flake to be seen in the metro area and traffic seizes up because everyone freaks out.
> 
> I've done a lot of snow skiing so I know how to drive in the stuff, but when 99.9% of the drivers around you have been reduced to idiocy by sighting that one flake, it's best to hide out until the mayhem has died down some.  And that may happen soon....a lobe of that super-cold air is coming our way.


I shouldn't say this but every time we are in downtown Portland, there must be a snow flake somewhere because everything seems to come to a halt, doesn't matter what time of year.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 11, 2021)

Just cold rain right now here.


----------



## jbobb1 (Feb 11, 2021)

It warmed up a here. It's 22F.
Got maybe 3-4" of white death on the ground. I think we're expecting more, but not sure. No big deal, I've struggled through 4' drifts delivering food during the "78" blizzard


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 11, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> In 1974-75, I took a motorcycle road test in Salt Lake City on December 26th. There was 8 inches on the ground and more on the way. I've seen enough cold and snow to last the rest of my life, what there is of it.  (I'm 70 now) In the end, I settled in the deep south (Birmingham) because it so rarely snows here. BTW, it's 65F as I write this at 7:45PM.
> 
> .


You suck, send some of that sun and 65f here....


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 11, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> In 1974-75, I took a motorcycle road test in Salt Lake City on December 26th. There was 8 inches on the ground and more on the way. I've seen enough cold and snow to last the rest of my life, what there is of it.  (I'm 70 now) In the end, I settled in the deep south (Birmingham) because it so rarely snows here. BTW, it's 65F as I write this at 7:45PM.
> 
> .


Oh shut up!!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 11, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> Here in the Portland (Oregon) area, we rarely get snow.  Therefore all it takes is one snow flake to be seen in the metro area and traffic seizes up because everyone freaks out.
> 
> I've done a lot of snow skiing so I know how to drive in the stuff, but when 99.9% of the drivers around you have been reduced to idiocy by sighting that one flake, it's best to hide out until the mayhem has died down some.  And that may happen soon....a lobe of that super-cold air is coming our way.


Having grown up in Virginia, traveled(?) to the South Pole, and lived a winter in SLC, I think I deserve a little warm weather in my old age. I agree with "Homebrewed" in dealing with snowflakes and people that don't know how to drive. I recall from my childhood when a neighbor had built a snow blower on a "deuce and a half" that wasn't able to clear the highway over the Blue Ridge from Charlottesville. (US 250) I also remember a few years back when the state of Pennsylvania had a sign at the state line saying "Closed for the Winter". And of course, the "Blizzard of '93" when Birmingham got 18" (M/L) and shut down the city for almost a week.

It's called "weather", folks. Some years are warm and some are cold. Some years it rains and some years it snows. The best solution in the deep south to snow is, when I can, just hunker down at home and let the 1D-10Ts kill themselves off. 4 wheel drive doesn't mean squat on ice. 65 MPH on snow is just asking for trouble. That's why I drive a 1 ton dualie dump truck. Run into me and you won't walk away. 

.


----------



## KevinM (Feb 11, 2021)

26F, freezing rain left 3/8" ice covering everything.  The last time that happened some people were without power for 6 weeks .  Trees were falling everywhere.  I never told any of those poor souls that I never lost power.  Right when the storm hit I went to Sears and bought the biggest generator that they had but I never opened the box.  Like a fool I sold it for what I paid for it.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 11, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> Here in the Portland (Oregon) area, we rarely get snow. Therefore all it takes is one snow flake to be seen in the metro area and traffic seizes up because everyone freaks out.







Crazy !


----------



## strantor (Feb 12, 2021)

vocatexas said:


> I live 30 miles from the geographic center of Texas.



Where is the geographic center of Texas? And how was it decided? I imagine the formula for calculating the geographic center of Texas is complicated enough to be the subject of a doctoral thesis. Probably something more easily determined with computer modeling. Like finding the center of gravity of a complex part in 3D CAD. Actually, that's probably how it would be done. Treat TX like a 2D complex shape and derive its center of gravity. Could do it with an accurate plasma cutout of the state and a pinpoint fulcrum, no math involved. I wonder if the result would jive with the officially declared center.

Now, add in the mountains and see what happens. Oops, I mean hills. Oops I mean, .... never mind.


----------



## sdelivery (Feb 12, 2021)

I am from Ohio. Traffic on our semi snow covered freeways is still 55-75 mph.
DONT get on the highways and think your going to go 35, you will probably be run over....stick to the side streets...lol


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 12, 2021)

Woke up to a little sleet on the ground, but that is it. Roads look good.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 12, 2021)

Bi11Hudson said:


> 4 wheel drive doesn't mean squat on ice. 65 MPH on snow is just asking for trouble.


On one of my cross-country ski trips we were unloading our gear on the side of the road when a 4WD flew by.  Going sideways, all 4 wheels spinning away.  Fortunately no harm done, but it really did illustrate just how useless 4WD can be if you don't know what you are doing.  Being able to drive all 4 does not confer immunity from stupidity.

We drove to our ski trail in a front wheel drive VW Rabbit, no AWD, no 4motion stuff.  All 4 tires were studded snow tires.  There and back home, no problem.  Then as now the biggest risk was from other drivers.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 12, 2021)

homebrewed said:


> On one of my cross-country ski trips we were unloading our gear on the side of the road when a 4WD flew by.  Going sideways, all 4 wheels spinning away.  Fortunately no harm done, but it really did illustrate just how useless 4WD can be if you don't know what you are doing.  Being able to drive all 4 does not confer immunity from stupidity.
> 
> We drove to our ski trail in a front wheel drive VW Rabbit, no AWD, no 4motion stuff.  All 4 tires were studded snow tires.  There and back home, no problem.  Then as now the biggest risk was from other drivers.



When I was going to school at OIT in Klamath Falls, we would spend almost every weekend skiing at Bachelor. I had a front wheel drive Honda Civic. That was one of the best vehicles I have ever driven in snow. But when it comes to ice, there is no such thing as a good car, other than the one that is safely parked in the driveway.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 12, 2021)

I have about 3 inches here, and still lightly coming down.  Expecting quite a bit more, maybe another 6 inches or so, over the next 24 hours, then it's supposed to warm up and rain.  Should all be gone by Monday.

The most fun is the local news trying to report on this.  ''Snowpocalypse 2021''  They are in crisis mode, wall to wall coverage, the reporters are scattered out all over the Portland metro area in the normal trouble spots.  _''Yes Joe, it's still snowing here, getting bad''_  With a few exceptions, the traffic in the background shots is moving just fine.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 12, 2021)

Growing up in California, I had a kind of remote connection to snow.   Intellectually I knew all about it.

But going back to college in Boston, the first big cold snowstorm happened.   I trudged out to the car, and of course the door locks were frozen, couldn't get the key in.   I know how to fix that, went back to the apartment and got a bowl of hot water, and threw it at the door...snap, instant ice, now worse than before.    It was a learning experience.

This was my introduction to winter in New England.   I left the day I got my diploma.

But really, I enjoyed summers, the Charles River, the history, the smart people...I''m not really complaining.   Too much.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 12, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> I have about 3 inches here, and still lightly coming down.  Expecting quite a bit more, maybe another 6 inches or so, over the next 24 hours, then it's supposed to warm up and rain.  Should all be gone by Monday.
> 
> The most fun is the local news trying to report on this.  ''Snowpocalypse 2021''  They are in crisis mode, wall to wall coverage, the reporters are scattered out all over the Portland metro area in the normal trouble spots.  _''Yes Joe, it's still snowing here, getting bad''_  With a few exceptions, the traffic in the background shots is moving just fine.


Yeah, it's pretty amusing to see.  Happens every time there is even a small blip in the weather.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 12, 2021)

The sun was very threatening this morning on the way into work, reports say it will be sunny all the way till dark.....


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 13, 2021)

Aukai said:


> The sun was very threatening this morning on the way into work, reports say it will be sunny all the way till dark.....


Ok , just how hot was it today ? 

More of this white stuff coming in around 9ish in the am . Suppose to snow all day then turn to freezing rain tonight . Be another lonely night in at work for sure .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 13, 2021)

It only got up to 81* today, but it's 68 right now. Reports say it will be dark until the sun comes up tomorrow. Then it will warm up again.....


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 13, 2021)

I woke up to a little ice on the trees.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 13, 2021)

Just to keep things in perspective, about 6 months back we had a very cool summer. Temp only got to 94F. Normally, it will get to 100F or so. Occasionally, I have seen 105F but that's more unusual. I don't use air conditioning, just set a fan by the window. I don't know if I am alergic to AC, all I know is my sinuses go bonkers when I'm around it. Some 35 years ago, I spent 5 years (M/L) on Guam, fixing computers. 90F at 90% humidity year round. Came back to the States in '86, still haven't acclimated to it. Just when things get warm, it turns off cold again.

For what it's worth: The celcius (SI) system for temperatures is based on the freezing and boiling of water. Is that fresh water or sea water, or some percentage? I do know that at McMurdo (Antarctica) the sea ice freezes so hard that the salt is squeezed out of the ice. That's what changes the colors when we break it out.

.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 13, 2021)

We woke to about 7” of snow this morning.


----------



## finsruskw (Feb 13, 2021)

About 18" on the ground here so far not counting 4+ more since thursday nite.
Some of it has been here since early January.
Zero here at present in Coldernell, Iowa


----------



## matthewsx (Feb 13, 2021)

My wife has been having trouble with the snowblower at our home in Michigan. It takes a lot of self control to not tell her about the weather here in Santa Cruz....

John


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 13, 2021)

Visiting my parents this weekend and its painfully cold.   Getting worse by the hour,  glad to be scooting back home before it gets really cold.


----------



## John O (Feb 13, 2021)

Still waiting to try my snowblower here, expecting 1.5" tonight


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

The latest forecast . 






Huh ? What she say ?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 14, 2021)

11:45PM and 71*......That right there though, I'm old, but not dead.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

Do you own an Aloris BXA post ?


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 14, 2021)

what is 100 degrees?

The question, what is the temp difference between my summer home in MN and my winter digs in the FL keys.

Just got back from a ride to the beach. its almost 80 right now and sunny. Got to go fishing this afternoon.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes.....


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

You have a Aloris BXA  P thread insert holder ?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 14, 2021)

I don't think so, BXA P search didn't show anything, just BXA 8 threading tool.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

Hold on Mike .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

The holder for the inserts are CXA8s , so maybe the BXA8s are the same . Check it out , I'll save a set of 3 till you find out  . I thought the AXA8s were a parting tool holder , but what do I know ?


----------



## Aukai (Feb 14, 2021)

Are we talking about the blade only?
the P-4 is 60*, and fits most holders


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 14, 2021)

Yes , blades only , and they fit all size Aloris holders .


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 14, 2021)

strantor said:


> Where is the geographic center of Texas? And how was it decided? I imagine the formula for calculating the geographic center of Texas is complicated enough to be the subject of a doctoral thesis. Probably something more easily determined with computer modeling. Like finding the center of gravity of a complex part in 3D CAD. Actually, that's probably how it would be done. Treat TX like a 2D complex shape and derive its center of gravity. Could do it with an accurate plasma cutout of the state and a pinpoint fulcrum, no math involved. I wonder if the result would jive with the officially declared center.
> 
> Now, add in the mountains and see what happens. Oops, I mean hills. Oops I mean, .... never mind.


It is actually fairly simple if you have an accurate map of the state.  The map image can be converted to a vector image, like a dxf file.   From there, importing it into a CAD program like SolidWorks,  and creating a solid model of the state (no topology, just uniform thickness)  and then using the Mass Properties function , it will give you the center of mass which will be the center of the model.  Knowing the coordinates of one or more points on the state border, you can scale the map  accordingly and pinpoint the geographical center of the state.

As an exercise, I pulled a dxf map off the internet and imported as a sketch into SolidWorks.  I placed the intersection of the border with New Mexico at 32ºN latitude and 103ºW longitude at the origin. I then created a 1" solid. From the Mass Properties, the center of mass of the solid was 2.5248" to the right and .5904" down from the origin.

To get the scale for the map I went to Google Earth and used the ruler to measure the 103ºW border length and the 36º30' border with Oklahoma. As it turned out, the horizontal and vertical scale factor weren't the same which probably meant that the dxf map wasn't accurate.  But to continue, I used the horizontal scale factor of 77.87 miles/inch to determine the distance to the east and the vertical scale factor of 85.78 miles/inch to determine the distance to the south.  This put the Center of Texas about 7 miles east of Eden and 4.5 miles north.  The Texas Highway Dept. has determined the geographical center of Texas to be alongside Hwy 765 between Brady and Brownwood which us about 33 miles ENE if my location. Again, I suspect that this is largely due to an inaccurate dxf map..

Hey, it's subzero and windy outside and football is over.

P.S.  It is also possible that the Texas Highway Dept. is in error.  Their determination was done prior to 1963 without the benefit of modern computer technology.  A more thorough examination would resolve the discrepancy.


----------



## strantor (Feb 14, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> It is actually fairly simple if you have an accurate map of the state.  The map image can be converted to a vector image, like a dxf file.   From there, importing it into a CAD program like SolidWorks,  and creating a solid model of the state (no topology, just uniform thickness)  and then using the Mass Properties function , it will give you the center of mass which will be the center of the model.  Knowing the coordinates of one or more points on the state border, you can scale the map  accordingly and pinpoint the geographical center of the state.
> 
> As an exercise, I pulled a dxf map off the internet and imported as a sketch into SolidWorks.  I placed the intersection of the border with New Mexico at 32ºN latitude and 103ºW longitude at the origin. I then created a 1" solid. From the Mass Properties, the center of mass of the solid was 2.5248" to the right and .5904" down from the origin.
> 
> ...


Well, there ya go! Mystery solved, thanks!

I wonder if the discrepancy has anything to do with the type of map projection used. The earth is a sorta out-of-round sphere after all. Most common maps using Mercator projection represent Greenland as a mass larger than the U.S. and Antarctica as larger than Africa. I_ think_, as native spherical coordinates, lat/long should be self-correcting in this kind of exercise, but I don't really know what I'm talking about. Maybe if a 3D radial section of globe with Texas' boundaries extending all the way to center of the earth were placed in a lathe between centers and perfectly balanced, the live center (or maybe dead center is more appropriate) would identify the true, spherically corrected, zero error, geographical center of TX.

Not suggesting anyone go out and do that, just a thought experiment. 33 miles of error is well within my idea of acceptable tolerance where the geographical center of TX is concerned.


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 15, 2021)

Been a little snowy and icy here.  Commuter train station about 10 miles west of me.  About 1 inch of ice over 5 inches of snow.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 15, 2021)

strantor said:


> Well, there ya go! Mystery solved, thanks!
> 
> I wonder if the discrepancy has anything to do with the type of map projection used. The earth is a sorta out-of-round sphere after all. Most common maps using Mercator projection represent Greenland as a mass larger than the U.S. and Antarctica as larger than Africa. I_ think_, as native spherical coordinates, lat/long should be self-correcting in this kind of exercise, but I don't really know what I'm talking about. Maybe if a 3D radial section of globe with Texas' boundaries extending all the way to center of the earth were placed in a lathe between centers and perfectly balanced, the live center (or maybe dead center is more appropriate) would identify the true, spherically corrected, zero error, geographical center of TX.
> 
> Not suggesting anyone go out and do that, just a thought experiment. 33 miles of error is well within my idea of acceptable tolerance where the geographical center of TX is concerned.


Actually, one way to determine the geographical center prior to computers would be to lay a map of the state out on a piece of sheet metal, plastic or other uniform material.  Cut the outline and balance on a point until it sits level. 

As to the correct representation of the state on a flat surface, who knows?  It would depend upon which projection was used.  But then, it is just a thought experiment and there is no particular gain other than bragging rights at stake.  I am curious as to why my attempt had different scale factors for horizontal and vertical though.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 15, 2021)

So after receiving 8” of snow tomorrow we’re expecting 9 deg C. Gonna be a soupy mess!


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 15, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> Been a little snowy and icy here.  Commuter train station about 10 miles west of me.  About 1 inch of ice over 5 inches of snow.
> View attachment 355731


I wouldn't trade our ten days of below zero lows plus another twenty for all that ice.   It makes a great, if somewhat surreal,  picture though.  I would expect that there is a lot of damage to trees from  the ice.  I hope you will get some warming in the very near future.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 15, 2021)

You could do some serious Donuts on that ice.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 16, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> Been a little snowy and icy here.  Commuter train station about 10 miles west of me.  About 1 inch of ice over 5 inches of snow.
> View attachment 355731


I've seen that situation when I was growing up. Second or third grade. . .  Even a child on a sled had trouble. Were I a little older and a little more adventurous, it might have been a day. The only good thing I remember was enough snow to build a "fort" under the ice where Pop couldn't find me.

.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 16, 2021)

In central Massachusetts, 4am, I just got done spreading salt on my town route. The ice is building up and the trees are drooping. I hope this doesn't turn into another historic ice storm .


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 16, 2021)

more coming on thursday  this is too much snow


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 16, 2021)

Got 12” last night on top of 2’ already fallen


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 16, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> Been a little snowy and icy here.  Commuter train station about 10 miles west of me.  About 1 inch of ice over 5 inches of snow.
> View attachment 355731


Nature's case hardening


----------



## Superburban (Feb 16, 2021)

Man, we got pelted with snow last night. Going to have to leave a minute or so early, to get the snow off the car.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 16, 2021)

Our area got between sea level 3" and at about 300-500 feet 16". Very dry powdery type of snow. It blew in under the boat covering (shed) and covered the docks and boats with snow. Not a big deal but boats are not as well insulated as homes are.
Today, it is raining on and off, with periods of down pours.
I was scheduled to go into the office to clean out my desk today. Got a notice from Boeing stating due to the inclement weather, they are closing the campus and will reschedule another time. Great timing, now that the snow is all but melted. Not the end of the world for me to clean out my desk, so doesn't really matter. But kind of funny that they feel it is unsafe after everything is over.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 16, 2021)

Not loving my job right now, but the money is good, and spring is around the corner. 



But, not right around the corner.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 16, 2021)

I read an article from the Dallas Morning News this morning about the storm related electrical problems in Texas. They stated in the article that current prices are spiking as high as $9/kwh.  Some providers are urging customers to find another supplier.  We are paying around $.14/kwh and that would be a 6,400% increase for us. WOW!

Fortunately for us up in the frigid north, electric heat is impractical and heat pumps are only viable as a secondary source or if a geothermal heat exchanger is used so increased electrical demand would be limited to the use of engine heaters.  Some may recall a few years back when there was a nation wide propane shortage and prices spiked to around three times normal prices if it was even available. 

I shudder to think of the situation that would occur if a storm like this happened after a widespread switch to electric powered vehicles.  Blackouts, brownouts, and rolling blackouts are bad enough in warm weather.  In cold weather, they can be deadly.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Feb 16, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I read an article from the Dallas Morning News this morning about the storm related electrical problems in Texas. They stated in the article that current prices are spiking as high as $9/kwh.  Some providers are urging customers to find another supplier.  We are paying around $.14/kwh and that would be a 6,400% increase for us. WOW!
> 
> Fortunately for us up in the frigid north, electric heat is impractical and heat pumps are only viable as a secondary source or if a geothermal heat exchanger is used so increased electrical demand would be limited to the use of engine heaters.  Some may recall a few years back when there was a nation wide propane shortage and prices spiked to around three times normal prices if it was even available.
> 
> I shudder to think of the situation that would occur if a storm like this happened after a widespread switch to electric powered vehicles.  Blackouts, brownouts, and rolling blackouts are bad enough in warm weather.  In cold weather, they can be deadly.



I could respond but it would require political content.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2021)

Nice and sunny today , maybe close to 45 degrees . I opened the garage and found it as I left it .  Nobody snuck in and cleaned it out .


----------



## Aukai (Feb 16, 2021)

Give me an address, and keys to the truck, me, and the Menehune's will be by.....


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 16, 2021)

I will clean it too and bring home the tools.... oops I mean trash


----------



## Superburban (Feb 16, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> I read an article from the Dallas Morning News this morning about the storm related electrical problems in Texas. They stated in the article that current prices are spiking as high as $9/kwh.  Some providers are urging customers to find another supplier.  We are paying around $.14/kwh and that would be a 6,400% increase for us. WOW!
> 
> Fortunately for us up in the frigid north, electric heat is impractical and heat pumps are only viable as a secondary source or if a geothermal heat exchanger is used so increased electrical demand would be limited to the use of engine heaters.  Some may recall a few years back when there was a nation wide propane shortage and prices spiked to around three times normal prices if it was even available.
> 
> I shudder to think of the situation that would occur if a storm like this happened after a widespread switch to electric powered vehicles.  Blackouts, brownouts, and rolling blackouts are bad enough in warm weather.  In cold weather, they can be deadly.


Looks like the next few days may not be good for them. It would be a good time to energy on the spot market though.





__





						Electric Reliability Council of Texas
					

home




					www.ercot.com


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 16, 2021)

Been getting a few inches every day for the last 4-5 days. Got 6" last night, and have winter diesel fuel coming in the next few days, so got the machine out and plowed out my place and the one next door. Had been putting off the fuel delivery because the fuel gauge in the tank had a small leak. After I got a path cleared to the tank, pulled the gauge and resealed it. Supposed to be more snow coming, and day time temps back up into the mid to high 30's. Much warmer than I recall from twenty years ago, which was my last full winter here. I'm not complaining about the snow, we really need the water. Mike


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 16, 2021)

Just heard we may be getting 8" Thursday .


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 17, 2021)

This is really an 'I'm moving to Florida when I retire ' thread for me.   Keep it coming guys,  more snow stories,  more ice stories,  slip and fall,  black ice wrecks,  I want to hear them all.


----------



## Aukai (Feb 17, 2021)

Sorry, it's only raining here, lightning on the horizon though.....and 72*


----------



## Tozguy (Feb 17, 2021)

defining the term 'white death'


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 17, 2021)

The weather man predicted 1-4 inches for last night.

I think he lied, AGAIN.

My truck has 32 inch tires.







Here is a truck like mine going down the street in front of the house. After the plow went thru.



And my poor doggy making a path to the back yard


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 17, 2021)

1-4" ?


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 17, 2021)

Thats what they said when the snow started, 1-4 inches. My whole yard is now 3-4 feet deep.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 17, 2021)

Sunny and cold right now. Weather is supposed to turn tonight. 6-8" of snow expected by morning.


----------



## John O (Feb 17, 2021)

They forgot the per hour


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2021)

Snow and sleet here in Md . Now about 2 1/2" on everything . All mechanics as well as everyone else called out today , and it was a slick drive home . I may just use one of my " snow days" tonight !


----------



## Cadillac STS (Feb 18, 2021)

Have any of you used one of these Snocaster shovels?  I got one this year and it really works well like in the video.  I usually walk the entire driveway in the middle then do each side driving the snow to the sides.

It works for up to 2 inches or so, great job on the walkways.  

We hire out the drive to a plow guy if it is over two inches but the Snocaster is still helpful for cleaning up what he left.

All pushing, no lifting at all


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 18, 2021)

Empty plant . They closed at 1 and will re-open at 11 tomorrow morning . Fire watch duty tonight only . Came in thru freezing rain and had the Powerstroke going sideways a couple of times .


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 18, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Empty plant . They closed at 1 and will re-open at 11 tomorrow morning . Fire watch duty tonight only . Came in thru freezing rain and had the Powerstroke going sideways a couple of times .




Donuts on ice in your Superduty.  Lots of fun.  I had the police a few years ago ask me to stop having so much fun.  Entire metro Atlanta shut down in an ice storm and I'm doing donuts.  If you can get the rear end in front of the front end you're having fun.


----------



## EricB (Feb 18, 2021)

Cadillac STS said:


> Have any of you used one of these Snocaster shovels?  I got one this year and it really works well like in the video.  I usually walk the entire driveway in the middle then do each side driving the snow to the sides.
> 
> It works for up to 2 inches or so, great job on the walkways.
> 
> ...



I've been using a similar one for a few years now. Love it. I can clear my 3 car driveway in 30 minutes without breaking a sweat. They don't work as well on uneven pavement though.

Eric


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2021)

It's BACK !  3-5" expected in a 4 hr span . Glad we stocked up on TP


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 22, 2021)

in school today with 1 inch per hour expected that's going to be a fun bus ride home


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2021)

2" in about an hour .


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 22, 2021)

Just cold rain here right now.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2021)

Lets go clear the truck off for ONE LAST TIME this year I hope . I think I thinned out the windsheild 50% in the past two weeks .  Off to the post office to get a few boxes out .


----------



## Flyinfool (Feb 22, 2021)

Now that is wishful thinking if I ever heard it.  

We got another 2 inches last night Snow season is no where near done yet around here. More expected for next weekend.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2021)

Please ! Keep it up your way . It'll be mid-April before our ice melts .


----------



## WobblyHand (Feb 22, 2021)

Starting to snow here.  1-3" expected, but it should warm up and turn to rain.   We are supposed to get a single warm day (50F) later this week. That will be nice for a change.


----------



## savarin (Feb 22, 2021)

couldnt work in the shop yesterday, it hit 104'F 40'C with 84% humidity.
Its not often it gets over 33'C here.
I think the planet has caught covid with fevers and chills.


----------



## Braeden P (Feb 22, 2021)

We will send you some snow


----------



## savarin (Feb 22, 2021)

contributions gratefully received, just not so much as you guys are getting


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 22, 2021)

Mid 60's here all week.


----------



## eugene13 (Feb 24, 2021)

Chinook wind the last few days, snow's all gone, turned into mud, hope we get some more, been a dry winter.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello spring!!!


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 1, 2021)

It was raining all weekend and is still raining melting all of the snow now it’s tee shirt weather when it is in the 50s and working on the lathe is so much better because it’s not cold


----------



## savarin (Mar 1, 2021)

Its been pelting down here for 8 days now and I have a 1000L rain tank that I've had to empty 5 times as the overflow cannot handle the amount of rain thats been falling.
The temperature has plummeted to an unholy 23 degrees.
C not F  
And we have a cyclone building just up the coast.
The joys of the tropics


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Mar 1, 2021)

savarin said:


> Its been pelting down here for 8 days now and I have a 1000L rain tank that I've had to empty 5 times as the overflow cannot handle the amount of rain thats been falling.
> The temperature has plummeted to an unholy 23 degrees.
> C not F
> And we have a cyclone building just up the coast.
> The joys of the tropics


At least you won't have to call the water guy.


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 1, 2021)

savarin said:


> Its been pelting down here for 8 days now and I have a 1000L rain tank that I've had to empty 5 times as the overflow cannot handle the amount of rain thats been falling.
> The temperature has plummeted to an unholy 23 degrees.
> C not F
> And we have a cyclone building just up the coast.
> The joys of the tropics


Seems like for you have a case of extremes, fires or flood, good luck.


----------



## savarin (Mar 1, 2021)

looks like its heading out to sea, fingers crossed.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shootymacshootface said:


> Hello spring!!!




One of my favorite days of the year.   December, gone.   January,  gone.   February,  gone.   Hello spring!


----------



## savarin (Mar 1, 2021)

reminds me of that classic poem

Spring is sprung
the grass is riz
I wonder where de boidies is
the little boids is on de wing
aint dat abb soid
de little wings is on de boid


----------



## eugene13 (Mar 2, 2021)

Thoity doity boids
was sittin on de coib.
Choipin and a boipin
anda eatin doity woims.  I think the same guy worit these, I taught this one to my son when he was about two.


----------



## Braeden P (Mar 16, 2021)

its back snow is falling not even 5 days ago it was 70 out now its really cold


----------

